

Ask HN: What are your day to day pain points as a customer? - vinothshankaran


======
swanson
Too much choice and the feeling that I am about to miss a way better version
that is coming around the corner - I need <http://thewirecutter.com/> combined
with <http://buyersguide.macrumors.com/> for anything I buy.

~~~
helen842000
As they say "too much choice kills the choice"

------
tehwebguy
Any specific type of customer (retail, business, online, etc)?

